# Rec Tec RT 700 warranty?



## DoubleBull (Aug 15, 2019)

Looking at the product manual online I notice in first paragraph that it mentions 2 year limited warranty for 700.....further down it mentions 6 year warranty. Legal trickery? Tell me Rec Tec owners that this is bumper to bumper for six years.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

https://www.rectecgrills.com/content/Bull(RT-700)manual.pdf

Scroll to contents on page 2.

Then read page 24.
Page 24.



DoubleBull said:


> Looking at the product manual online I notice in first paragraph that it mentions 2 year limited warranty for 700.....further down it mentions 6 year warranty. Legal trickery? Tell me Rec Tec owners that this is bumper to bumper for six years.



https://www.rectecgrills.com/content/Trailblazer(RT-340)manual.pdf

Scroll to contents on page 2
https://www.rectecgrills.com/content/Trailblazer(RT-340)manual.pdf

Then scroll to page 26.

Bottom line. The Rec Tec RT 700 has a 6yr warranty.

The Trailblazer has a 2 yr warranty.

The RT 590 Stampede a 4 yr warranty.

I think though that you are describing a difference in the verbiage discussing the 6yr limited warranty, and the reference to "Warranties Implied by Law".

For further discussion on "warranties implied by law"  and what those are, do a bit of research.  Better yet, consult a lawyer regarding "implied warranties of merchantability".  Also you might want to check the Yoder Limited Warranty as well, it's duration and it's statements regarding implied warranties of merchantability.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

To the original poster,  Double Bull, here is another example of a grill with a 4yr limited warranty on it, but the warranty goes on to state:

"

ANY WARRANTY IMPLIED BY LAW, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FIT- NESS, SHALL BE LIMITED TO ONE (1) YEAR FROM THE DATE OF ORIGINAL PURCHASE."

https://grillagrills.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Grilla-Grills-Silverbac-Manual.pdf

Now granted, the product above has a manufacturer's 4yr limited warranty on it, but the verbiage above is remarkably similar to what Rec Tec states about the RT700 Bull, which has a 6yr manufacturer's limited warranty  when they state on page 39 of the latest RT 700Bull manual under "warranty":

"ANY WARRANTY IMPLIED BY LAW, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESSS, SHALL BE LIMITED TO (2) YEARS FROM THE DATE OF ORIGINAL PURCHASE".

Another manufacturer, Green Mountain Grills goes on to say with regard to their products which have a 3yr limited warranty:

"ALL EXPRESS AND IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, ANY *IMPLIED WARRANTIES AND WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS* FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE *DISCLAIMED*. NO OTHER WARRANTIES ARE PROVIDED.

In short DoubleBull, I think that you'll be fine counting on Rec Tec for standing behind their product for 6 years, just as you should be able to count on Grilla Grills to stand behind their Silverback for 4 years. Just as one would be comfortable with GMG standing behind their product for 3 years.

But that's lay advice, and worth exactly what you just paid for it.

Legal advice on this matter before you purchase, will of course likely cost you more than you paid for the above opinion.

But again, if this concerns you, and will affect your purchasing decisions, well then I would very strongly encourage  and urge you to contact a lawyer. One  who is well versed and experienced in this sort of thing, namely manufacturer's warranties and consumer protections.  Implied warranties, warranties of merchantability and fitness, etc., for the best advice.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> LOL By the time he pays to consut a lawyer, he could probably buy six or seven grills and still be money ahead.



I must say, that you are indeed a very astute guy.

Now, lets see how you do with this one.

What if, what if, that lawyer were to tell him what I've already told him?  That he has nothing to be concerned about.

How far would he be behind then?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> The lawyer fee of course.



How about his time?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Yep that too but I think we agree.
> I'm retired now so *my time isn't worth anything anymore* but once upon a time it was a precious commodity and there wasn't enough of it to be wasting any.



Actually we don't agree.

Time is as precious a commodity as one will find.

If you are of retirement age, then I must say that it is indeed a shame that you have come this far and yet do not recognize that.  

That you don't recognize it, is evident in your post above when you say; "*my time isn't worth anything anymore".
*
That is truly sad, but that attitude would answer a lot of questions for me that come up when I read some of your posts.

Well,  when it comes to the belief of time being not worth anything anymore, well, mine is.

I'm betting that the original poster's is as well.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 15, 2019)

Lawyers are just consultants.  It's the Judge that has the final say.  Find a judge, and invite him to a meal made with your smoker.  Make sure you have TOP grade liquor as well.  They tend to like that stuff!


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 15, 2019)

DoubleBull
 I believe Rec Tec has one of the best warranties.  My friend owns the bull and that was what edged him to go with the bull.  However, if I was you, I would call customer support to hear it from them or maybe they can explain why it's written like that.  Everyone I've heard talk about their support is they are very friendly and accommodating.


----------



## Pelletpro16 (Aug 15, 2019)

Most chinese made products have to go with whatever their factory offers, which is unfortunately most of the pellet grills on the market.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 15, 2019)

I have had mine for over 3 years, my son has had his for over 6. The folks over at RecTec are a bunch of great stand up guys. Any issues were immediately resolved. Personally I wouldn't buy any other pellet smoker


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> I have had mine for over 3 years, my son has had his for over 6. The folks over at RecTec are a bunch of great stand up guys. Any issues were immediately resolved. Personally I wouldn't buy any other pellet smoker



I’m with you. 

I know how Rec Tec has treated me so far. So no doubt in my mind that they’d stand behind their product for the length of their stated limited warranty.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 15, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> https://www.rectecgrills.com/content/Bull(RT-700)manual.pdf
> 
> Scroll to contents on page 2.
> 
> ...





SlowmotionQue said:


> https://www.rectecgrills.com/content/Bull(RT-700)manual.pdf
> 
> Scroll to contents on page 2.
> 
> ...


Seems the answer is yes, 6 year warranty is reality. My eyes saw 2 yrs and 6 yrs. Rather than me sifting through boring legalese I thought I would mine the collective wisdom of the forum for clarification. 

Thank you sir.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> Seems the answer is yes, 6 year warranty is reality. My eyes saw 2 yrs and 6 yrs. Rather than me sifting through boring legalese I thought I would mine the collective wisdom of the forum for clarification.
> 
> Thank you sir.



Any time.

Glad that I could be of assistance to you.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 15, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> To the original poster,  Double Bull, here is another example of a grill with a 4yr limited warranty on it, but the warranty goes on to state:
> 
> "
> 
> ...



I would not say I am worried. One always hears of the vaunted 6 year warranty and thought I would glance at it since I have spent countless hours researching other aspects of the Yoder and Rec Tec, and as a side note that is an aspect of my personality that I wish I could easily dispense with. Buying anything other than groceries becomes a headache inducing exercise in endless comparisons.  

I did see a post somewhere in the forum last evening that summed it up for me when someone asked whether the extra cost of Yoder over Rec Tec was "worth it" and the reply was basically the two perform their function of cooking about the same and no great technological advantage is enjoyed by Yoder. The Yoder is a battleship with its heavy build and is a bit more aesthetically appealing on a custom color comp cart imo. The Rt700 is mostly stainless and built "good enough". And a little cheaper. 

The basic Yoder YS640 on standard cart though is not grossly more expensive though than the RT 700 when one looks at the fact that the Yoder has standard 2 wire shelf's and a upper cooking grate standard at $1799 as where the 700 with fold out shelf (1) and large interior shelf  added is $1369. The freight charges on Yoder are a negative but better build. I am straying here I will quit.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 15, 2019)

Slomo and Mr. Foster I enjoy your back and forth (HOPE it is good natured) and appreciate both of your opinions. If not friendly bury the hatchet. We all like Q and the toys associated with it so enjoy one anthers knowledge. No disrespect to either of you.


----------

